# i7 930 temperature?



## Armpits (Mar 28, 2010)

Wondering what is the max it can go before it shuts down? and what should I put the temperature warning at for the CPU?

Wierd thing happend today I dunno if the CPU got hot or something cause I was sleeping but when I woke up the computer was off. 

Checked event viewer (system) have some errors:

- Bugchecker or something?
- HAL (saying it has firmware corrupted memory across the previous system transistion)
- Kernel Power


What you rekon is happening?


----------



## bigrich0086 (Mar 28, 2010)

i7s safe range is in the Mid 80C range. Most max out on good Coolers at about 75c.

check vista power settings to make sure sleep isnt enabled or auto shut off .


----------



## Armpits (Mar 29, 2010)

When I play games it goes up to 70 degrees sometimes, on idle is 40 range, is this normal?


----------



## bigrich0086 (Mar 29, 2010)

Those temps depending on heatsink can be normal.

Also depends on CPU usage. If your 50% and under CPU usage and still getting 70c then your have a heat sink problem,thermal paste problem. 

Most with a good tower cooler Like the dark knight or TRUE on the i7 barely break 68c under Prime


----------

